# Scupper Plugs



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you use scupper plugs or just leave them open?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I tend to keep mine plugged. Less water in the seat the better.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

open April / May-Oct / Nov, closed during cooler weather.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I use foam rubber golf balls with a string through them. Afew dollars gets you 6 plugs.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

rough water plugs are out calm water plugs are in!! Works well this way for me.


----------

